# Garda Critical After Being Hit By Stolen Car



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A garda is in a critical condition in hospital after being knocked down while on duty in Letterkenny, Co Donegal.
Three gardaí were responding to a report of a stolen car at Tara Court in the early hours of this morning when the incident happened.
They tried to block the path of a car coming out of the estate but the driver of the car reversed and apparently drove at the gardaí, pinning them against a wall.
Advertisement

The 29-year-old garda,Robert McCallion, who is originally from Co Mayo, is on a life-support machine at Letterkenny General Hospital.
Another garda sustained injuries to his arm and the third was uninjured.
Two men have been arrested in connection with the incident.
A 17-year-old was arrested for dangerous driving and a man in his early 20s was arrested for endangerment.
They are currently being questioned at Letterkenny and Milford garda stations.

Regional Assistant Commissioner Michael Feehan visited the scene this morning and is with the injured garda's family at the hospital.

He's been rushed from Dongal to a hospital in Dublin according to late reports.

*   *


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Garda Robert McCallion died in hospital after he was hit by a car

*An 18-year-old man from Donegal has appeared in court charged with killing an Irish police officer who died after he was hit with a car while on duty.*
James McGrenaghan, from Gort na Tra, Cashel, Kerrykeel, was charged with the unlawful killing of Garda Robert McCallion. 
Garda McCallion died in hospital in March, 13 days after he was hit by the car in Tara Court in Letterkenny. 
Mr McGrenaghan was released on bail, and the case was adjourned until July. 
Mr McGrenaghan was also charged with dangerous driving causing death, reckless driving, and endangering the lives of two other members of the gardaí. 
news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

RIP, Brother McCallion


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Mr. McCallion!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats sad news. If you're a cop from Mass and you travel to Ireland you will never be treated better in your life. From Dublin to Galway the Garda couldn't have been any nicer during my last trip. Real pro's who have more balls than I do policing without a firearm. Gob Bless Garda McCallion.


----------

